# weiterleiten zu url (nicht auf dem eigenen server)



## karambara (27. Nov 2006)

hi, wie kann ich aus einem servlet heraus zu einer anderen seite weiterleiten, die nicht auf dem server liegt? z.b. dass von meinem servlet aus der benutzer auf so seiten wie "www.google.de" oder "www.blah.de?blubb=blab" weitergeleitet wird?


----------



## SlaterB (27. Nov 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/kopfdaten/meta.htm#weiterleitung


----------

